# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մոնա Լիզա Ջոկոնդա

## Smokie

Այս նկարն էլ բավական էր, որ նկարիչը անմահանար: Այդպիսի նկար, խոշորացույցով է պետք փնտրել: 
Ժպիտը, հայացքը: Ա՛յ շատ լավ է արտահայտվել այդ նկարի մասին Վահրամ Փափազյանը, «Այդ ժպիտով, նա կարծես հեգնում է, կարծես ասում  է «մի տանջվիր, միեւնույն է չես բացահայտի իմ գաղտնիքը, չես գտնի նկարի իմաստը:»
Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին ՄԵԾ ՄԱՐԴ էր՝ նկարիզ, քանդակագործ, գիտնական, հեքիաթասաց:

----------

Արևհատիկ (01.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ի դեպ նկարի  վերաբերյալ վարկածներից մեկն էլ նա է, որ նկարում պատկերված է Ֆլորենցական վաճառական Ֆրանչեսկո Դել Ջոկոնդայի տիկին՝ Լիզա Ջերարդինան՝ ծածկված հազիվ նշմարելի թափանցիկ  ծածկոցով: Իտալիայում այդպիսի ծածկոցներ կրել են 16- րդ դարում, ովքեր նոր են երեխա ունեցել: Ու այստեղից էլ հանելուկային  ժպիտի վարկածներից մեկն այն է, որ նկարում Մոնա Լիզան 83%-ով երջանիկ է, 9%-ով տհաճության զգացում է արտահայտում, 6%-ով վախեցած է և 2%-ով՝ չարացած: Ի դեպ դեմքի և ձեռքերի միջոցով կա նաև վարկած, որ նրա հասակը 168սմ. է:

----------


## Okamigo

Ինչքան հիշում եմ Կանադայում ինչ ոչ լազերի միջոցով պարզել էին որ դա կին է

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ Կանադայում ինչ ոչ լազերի միջոցով պարզել էին որ դա կին է


Սկան էին արել նկարը... բայց չգիտեմ թե կոնկրետ որ երկրում:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Հանճարեղ նկար է նաև նրանով, որ հազար ու մի մեկնաբանությունների ու վերափոխումների է ենթարկվել արվեստագետների հետագա սերունդների կողմից: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք Ջոկոնդայի Դյուշանի "վերընթերցման" վերաբերյալ:

----------


## MaryMay

Կարծում եմ այդքան մեծ հետաքրքրությունն այդ նկարի նկատմամբ մեծապես պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ նկարիչը երկար ժամանակ այն գաղտնի է պահել: 
Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ նկարը Լուվրում: Ի միջիայլոց հատուկ հսկողություն էր սահմանված այդ նկարի ու Միլոսյան Վեներայի քանդակի մոտ, ստիպված էիր մի կես ժամ հերթ կանգնել այն տեսնելու համար, "տեսնելն" էլ հարաբերական էր, որովհետև մոտ չէին թողնում, մի քանի վայրկյանից ավել էլ չէր կարելի կանգնել դրա դիմաց:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ Կանադայում ինչ ոչ լազերի միջոցով պարզել էին որ դա կին է


Ինետում մի հոդված էի կարդում, այնտեղ էլ գրված էր, որ այդ նկարում նկարիչն իրեն է պատկերել, կնոջ տեսով, ցանկացել է տեսնել ինչպիսին կլիներ ինքը, եթե կին լիներ

 :Nea: սիրուն չի

Հ.Գ. ես էս նկարը տենց էլ չսիրեցի, չգիտեմ ինչի :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Quyr Qery (30.01.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին ՄԵԾ ՄԱՐԴ էր՝ նկարիզ, քանդակագործ, գիտնական, հեքիաթասաց:


Ամեն ինչին գումարած այնքան հետաքրքիր ու հմայիչ էր, որ ցանկացած զրույցի ժամանակ, եթե ցանկանում էր խոսել, ուշադրության կենտրոնում էր գտնվում: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա պատրաստվում էր զրույցներին՝ գրելով հանելուկներ, մարգարեություններ... 
Օրինակ՝ նրա գրած մի քանի հանելուկներ.

Մարդիկ շպրտելու են սեփական սնունդը:
                                 Պատ.՝ Ցանք

Շատ մարդիկ, մոռանալով թե ովքեր են իրենք և ինչպես են իրենց անվանում, որպես մեռածներ հայտնվում են այն բանի վրա, ինչը մեռածներից է պոկված:
                            Պատ.՝ Մարդիկ քնում են փետուրե անկողնում

Շատերը մեծ թափով օդ փչելով, կորցնում են տեսողությունը, իսկ շուտով նաև մյուս զգացումները:
                              Պատ.՝ Քնելուց առաջ հանգցնում են մոմը

Գրել է նաև հումորներ.
Մի նկարչի հարցրին, թե ինչու է նա իր կտավներում այդքան գեղեցիկ մարդիկ նկարում, իսկ աշխարհ է բերել տգեղ երեխաների, իսկ նա պատասխանեց.
-Այն պատճառով, որ նկարները ես օրը ցերեկով եմ ստեղծում, իսկ երեխաներին՝ գիշերը:

----------

E-la Via (25.11.2011), Freeman (23.08.2013), GriFFin (01.03.2015), Lusina (25.11.2011), murmushka (25.11.2011), Smokie (25.11.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

> Ի դեպ նկարի  վերաբերյալ վարկածներից մեկն էլ նա է, որ նկարում պատկերված է Ֆլորենցական վաճառական Ֆրանչեսկո Դել Ջոկոնդայի տիկին՝ Լիզա Ջերարդինան՝ ծածկված հազիվ նշմարելի թափանցիկ  ծածկոցով: Իտալիայում այդպիսի ծածկոցներ կրել են 16- րդ դարում, ովքեր նոր են երեխա ունեցել: Ու այստեղից էլ հանելուկային  ժպիտի վարկածներից մեկն այն է, որ նկարում Մոնա Լիզան 83%-ով երջանիկ է, 9%-ով տհաճության զգացում է արտահայտում, 6%-ով վախեցած է և 2%-ով՝ չարացած: Ի դեպ դեմքի և ձեռքերի միջոցով կա նաև վարկած, որ նրա հասակը 168սմ. է:


Այս տեղեկությունը հաղորդել է Վազարին, մի մարդ, որի շնորհիվ տեղեկանում ենք Վերածննդի շրջանի շատ վարպետների կյանքի ամենամանրամասն դեպքերի մասին: Ըստ նրա Լեոնարդոն դիմանկարի վրա աշխատելու ժամանակ հրավիրում էր երաժիշտների, ծաղրածուների, որոնք մշտապես պահպանում էին այդ կնոջ բարձր տրամադրությունը :Smile: 
Դիմանկարի ստեղծումից հետո հետազոտողները 60-ից ավել թեկնածուի անուն են տվել, սակայն ոչ մի համոզիչ փաստարկ...

----------

GriFFin (01.03.2015), Sambitbaba (28.02.2015), Smokie (26.11.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

> Կարծում եմ այդքան մեծ հետաքրքրությունն այդ նկարի նկատմամբ մեծապես պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ նկարիչը երկար ժամանակ այն գաղտնի է պահել: 
> Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ նկարը Լուվրում: Ի միջիայլոց հատուկ հսկողություն էր սահմանված այդ նկարի ու Միլոսյան Վեներայի քանդակի մոտ, ստիպված էիր մի կես ժամ հերթ կանգնել այն տեսնելու համար, "տեսնելն" էլ հարաբերական էր, որովհետև մոտ չէին թողնում, մի քանի վայրկյանից ավել էլ չէր կարելի կանգնել դրա դիմաց:


       Երևի պատճառն այն է, որ "Ջոկոնդան" բազմաթիվ փորձությունների է ենթարկվել: Օրինակ՝ 1911 թվականին մի կիսացնորված իտալացի, կամ հայրենասիրությունից ելնելով, կամ էլ սնափառությունից, Լուվրից գողանում է նկարը, տանում դնում իր տանը և ամբողջ օրը անց է կացնում Մոնա Լիզայի ժպիտի ընկերակցությամբ...Սակայն չի դիմանում, "կատարյալ երջանկության" համար այստեղ այնտեղ պատմում է իր գանձի մասին(այս իտալացին մի անեկդոտ հիշացրեց, բայց անեկդոտների բաժնում կպատմեմ :Jpit: ) և գրավում ոստիկանների ուշադրությունը...

Իսկ 1957-ին այցելուների ամբոխի միջից դուրս է գալիս մի մարդ և քարով հարվածում նկարին: Այդ օրվանից նկարը զրահապակու տակ է...

Հերթական փորձությունը տեղի է ունենում 1974-ին Տոկիոյում, ուր ցուցադրվում էր կտավը: Հերթական մի կիսախելագար ատրճանակից կրակում է դիմանկարի վրա, բայց իհարկե զրահապատ ապակին փրկում է Մոնա Լիզայի ժպիտը...


Հ.Գ. Իմիջայլոց, մի հոգեբանի գիրք եմ այժմ լսում, որը գլուխներից մեկում փորձում է ապացուցել, որ հենց 1911-ի առևանգման հետևանքով է "Ջոկոնդան" այսքան հռչակավոր :Smile:

----------

Arpine (26.11.2011), GriFFin (01.03.2015), Sambitbaba (28.02.2015), Smokie (26.11.2011), Valentina (25.11.2011)

----------


## Վոլտերա

14 հավանական վարկած` կապված Մոնա Լիզայի հետ


1. Շատ փորձագետների վարկածով Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին նկարել է հենց ինքն իր դիմանկարը, սակայն հետագայում, հավանություն չտալով իր դիմանկարին, ավելացնում է կնոջ դիմագծեր: Համակարգչային ծրագրերի միջոցով ամերիկացի մասնագետները իրականացրել են Ջոկոնդայի և Լեոնարդոյի ինքնանկարի համեմատական վերլուծություն, որի արդյունքում ապշեցուցիչ նմանություն են գտել երկու դիմանկարների մեջ: Սակայն այս վարկածը շահարկվում է շատ անգամներ ոչ մասնագետների կողմից, իսկ քննադատներն ամեն կերպ հերքում են այս տեսակետը, քանի որ ըստ ամերիկացի մասնագետների կողմից բերված փաստարկների՝ ի տարբերություն միջնադարի այլ նկարիչների՝ դա Վինչին չէր սիրում ինքն իրեն նկարել:

2. Իտալացի Սիլվիանո Վինչետին, որը տարիներ շարունակ ուսումնասիրել է Լեոնարդո դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզա» կտավը, նույնպես ենթադրել է, որ նկարչի ստեղծած գլուխգործոցի բնորդը տղամարդ է եղել: Վինչետին Ջոկոնդայի աչքերում նկատել է լատինատառ L և S տառերը, որոնք, ըստ նրա, Լեոնարդո-ի և Սալաին-ի սկզբնատառերն են: Սալաինը մոդել է եղել, որը, ինչպես ենթադրվում է, դա Վինչիի սիրեկանն է եղել:

3. Ջոկոնդայի տղամարդ լինելու մեջ շատ գիտնականներ են համոզված: Ըստ նրանց՝ «Մոնա Լիզան» ունի շատ հաստ պարանոց: Համապատասխան հետազոտությունները և բժիշկների հետ խորհրդակցությունները ցույց են տվել, որ այդպիսի պարանոց ունենում են միայն տղամարդիկ, քանի որ նման պարանոց ունենալու դեպքում, ունենում են նաև հաստ և կոշտ ձայն, իսկ նման ձայնով կինն օժտված երբեք չէր կարող լինել:

4. Կա վարկած, որ նկարը հենց Ջոկոնդան է: Ֆրանչեսկո դել Ջոկոնդան իրեն տղա պարգևելու կապակցությամբ ցանկացել է իր կնոջը նվիրել նրա նկարը: Բացահայտել է, որ «Մոնա Լիզայի» գլխին կա թափանցիկ շղարշ, ինչը 16-րդ դարում իտալացի կանայք էին կրում, ովքեր հղի էին կամ նոր էին երեխա ունեցել: Այս վարկածը հրապարակելուց անմիջապես հետո առաջ քաշվեց նաև նման մի տեսակետ, որ «Մոնա Լիզան» այդ նկարում եղել է 10 ամսական հղի: Եվ Ջոկոնդայի այդ խորհրդավոր հայացքը պայմանավորված է իր հղիության շրջանով:

5. Կտավը ենթարկելով բազմաթիվ փորձաքննությունների՝ պարզվել է, որ այն բաղկացած է 3 շերտից, ինչը բացատրվում է նրանով, որ Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին, մի քանի անգամ փոփոխությոան է կատարել նկարում: Նկարի նախնական տարբերակում նա Մոնա Լիզային պատկերել է երեխան գրկին, սակայն տեսնելով, որ երեխան իր վրա է շեղում ուշադրությունը Մոնա Լիզայից, վերափոխել է նկարը, և երեխայի տեղը նկարել է ձեռքերը: Այդ է պատճառը, որ Ջոկոնդան ունի բավականին խոշոր ձեռքեր:

6. Տարածված վարկածներից է նաև, որ նկարը կնոջ և տղամարդու դիմանկարների միացության արդյունք է: Կա նաև մի փոքրիկ վարկած, որ դեմքը մեկ ընտանիքի (ամուսին, կին, դուստ, որդի) դիմանկարների ամբողջականություն է:

7. Վերջին տարիներին շատ լուրջ քննարկման է դրվել մի վարկած, որի համաձայն՝ Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին պատկերել է իր մայրիկին: Մինչ 5 տարեկան դառնալը դա Վինչին իր ծնունդից ի վեր չի տեսել հարազատ մորը, սակայն 5 տարեկանից հետո, նկատել է, որ ինչ-որ կին է հետևում իրեն: Երկար տարիներ հետո միջնադարի տաղանդը իմանում է, որ հենց այդ կինն իր մայրն է: Ըստ հավաստի աղբյուրների պարզաբանումների՝ մայրը հիվանդ է եղել և այդ պատճառով հոնքեր չի ունեցել, ինչպես պատկերված է նաև դիմապատկերում: Այս վարկածից հետո նաև բացատրություն է տրվել «Մոնա Լիզայի» դեմքի արտահայտությանը: Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին Մոնա Լիզային պատկերել է այնպիսի թախծոտ հայացքով, որով սովորաբար կարող էր մայրը նայել իրենից բաժանված որդուն: Սակայն անգամ այդ թախծոտ հայացքում էլ մասնագետները նկատել են թույլ միմիկա, որով «Մոնա Լիզան» ցույց է տալիս իր հպարտությունը՝ կապված իր որդու հաջողությունների հետ:

8. Այլ վարկածների համաձայն՝ «Ջոկոնդա»-ին են վերագրվում մի շարք հիվանդություններ, այդ թվում` մահացու հիվանդություն: Հիվանդությունները բացահայտվել են «Մոնա Լիզա»-ի մաշկի ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում:

9. Ֆրանսիացի ինժեներ-գիտնական Պասկալ Կոտտը երեք տարի առաջ հայտնի կտավը ենթարկում է 240 – megapixel սկաներավորման: Ինչից հետո նաև ուսումնասիրում է նկարը ուլտրամանուշակագույն և ինֆրակարմիր լույսերի ազդեցության տակ: Դրանց շնորհիվ պարզվել և հերքվել է այն վարկածը, որ «Մոնա Լիզան» չունի հոնքեր: «Նա ունի հոնքեր»,- հստակ ասել է Պասկալը և բացատրել, թե ինչն է թյուրիմացության պատճառ դարձել: Դա Վինչին նկարը պատել է հատուկ նյութով, որը նկարը դարձնում է եռաչափ: Եվ միայն դրանից հետո է ավելացրել որոշակի մանր դետալներ նկարի վրա, այդ թվում նաև հոնքերը, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում մաքրվել են, քանի որ եղել են նկարված այդ նյութի վրայից:

10. Մոնա Լիզայի ժպիտը նույնպես մնում է գաղտնի: Ամերիկացի և հոլանդացի գիտնականների համատեղ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ նրանց կողմից մշակված մի ծրագրով վերլուծության է ենթարկվել Մոնա Լիզայի ժպիտը:
Ըստ արդյունքների
83%-ով «Մոնա Լիզան» երջանիկ է եղել,
9%-ով տհաճություն է զգում,
6% վախեցած է,
2%-ով բարկացած է:

11. Վարկածներից մեկն այն է, որ պատկերված կինը Լեոնարդո դա Վինչիի հարևանուհին է եղել կամ սիրուհին, սակայն նման տեսակետներից առավել աչքի ընկնող և իրականությանը որոշակի համապատասխանող եղել է Սիլվանո Վինչետտիի վարկածը, որ նկարում պատկերված է Ժան Ջակոմո Կապրոտտին (Gian Giacomo Caprotti): Նա մի երիտասարդ է եղել, ով աշխատել է Լեոնարդոյի արվեստանոցում: Համընկնում է նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ Կապրոտտին պատկերված է դա Վինչիի մի քանի նկարներում, որոնք բավականին նմանություն ունեն Մոնա Լիզայի հետ:

12. Ըստ մի ռուս բանաստեղծուհու՝ նկարի աջակողմյան մասը ձախակողմյան մասի սկիզբն է, որի միացումից դիմապատկերի ետին ֆոնի բնապատկերը դառնում է ամբողջական:

13. Ջոկոնդայի կամ ինչպես ավելի հայտնի անունով կոչում են «Մոնա Լիզայի» առեղծվածի բացահայտումով հետաքրքրված են եղել նաև մաթեմատիկոսները: Ըստ մաթեմատիկոսների՝ Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին կտավը նկարել է հատուկ երկրաչափական գծագրություններով՝ ամեն կետի, մասնիկի տալով որոշակի նշանակություն մաթեմատիկական մարմնին: Իսկ մշակութաբանները կանխատեսել են այն հանգամանքը, որ ըստ մաթեմատիկոսների վերլուծության արդյունքների, գծերի հարաբերականորեն միանալուց հետո առաջանում են և եռանկյունիներ, եռանկյունաչափ պատկերներ: Իսկ եռանկյունիներին տվել են այն պարզ բացատրությունը, որ նրանք ինքնին առեղծվածային մարմիններ են:

14. Նյու Յորքի նկարիչ Ռոն Պիկիրիլոն կարծում է, որ իրեն հաջողվել է հայտանաբերել ծածկագիրը: Ըստ նրա՝ եթե կողքի շրջեն նկարը, ապա կարելի է տեսնել կենդանիների`առյուծի, կապիկի և վայրի ցուլի նկարներ: Թե ինչ են նշանակում այդ պատկերները, դեռ Պիկիրիլոն չի կարողանում հասկանալ, սակայն մտածում է, որ այս կենդանիների պատկերներն իրենց նկարներում թաքցրել են նաև Տիցիան և Ռաֆայել նկարիչները, որոնք նույնպես համարվել են Վերածննդի հանճարներ :
Դա Վինչիի օրագրերից մեկում գրված է. «Տուր նրան ընձառյուծի մաշկը, քանի որ այս արարածը սպանում է առյուծին նախանձի պատճառով և խաբեությամբ»: Հենց այստեղից էլ Պիկիրիլոն ենթադրություններ է արել Մոնա Լիզայի գլխավերևում գտնվող առյուծի ուրվագծի վերաբերյալ:

----------

erexa (02.02.2015), GriFFin (01.03.2015), Sambitbaba (28.02.2015), Smokie (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Միևնույն  է վարկածներն այդպես էլ կմնան վարկածներ: Նկարը հաասկանալու կամ ընկալելու  համար  կարիք չկա աանպայման ինչ որ գաղտնիքներ փորփրել: Հակառակ,,ինչքան վարկածները շատ լինեն  այնքան մենք կհեռանանք նկարի անմիջական ու էական կողմերից: 
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ ու երևակայությամբ առաջնորդվում են նաև սուրճի  բաժակ նայողները :
 Սա իրոք հրաշալի ու յուրահատուկ գործ է, բայց նրա այդ որակները պետք չէ ավելորդ առեղծվա.ներով կամ խորհրդավոր պատմություններով շաղախել,քանի որ նա   առանցայդ էլ հանճարեղ  է  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Էս նկարի լավագույն ինտերպրետացիան 8 տարեկան Ալեքսեյ Գալենկոյի տարբերակն ա  :Love:

----------

GriFFin (01.03.2015), Sambitbaba (28.02.2015), Շինարար (28.02.2015), Ուլուանա (01.03.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

Գիդեք, ինձ միշտ զարմացրել ա նկարի շուրջ բարձրացրած աղմուկը: Ես համարում եմ, որ գեղեցիկ գործ ա ( չնայած իմ աչքի համար շատ բաներն են գեղեցիկ  :Smile:  ), բայց լիքը այլ աշխատանքներ թե Դավինչիի, թե այլ արվեստագետների ավելի լավն են ինձ թվում ու  ես համարում եմ, որ ավելի շատ են արժանի ՛՛հայտնի՛՛ լինելու: Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի՞ ա նկարի մեջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնում իրա շուրջ պտտվող պատմությունները: Նկարը ինքը իրանով պիտի պատմություն թելադրի ու ամեն մեկին իրա համար հասկանալի: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի կին ա, հղի ա, տղամարդ ա, նկարիչն ա... վայելեք իրա գեղեցկությունը: Մանրամասները մասնագետներին թող մնան: Սենց էլի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Գիդեք, ինձ միշտ զարմացրել ա նկարի շուրջ բարձրացրած աղմուկը: Ես համարում եմ, որ գեղեցիկ գործ ա ( չնայած իմ աչքի համար շատ բաներն են գեղեցիկ  ), բայց լիքը այլ աշխատանքներ թե Դավինչիի, թե այլ արվեստագետների ավելի լավն են ինձ թվում ու  ես համարում եմ, որ ավելի շատ են արժանի ՛՛հայտնի՛՛ լինելու: Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի՞ ա նկարի մեջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնում իրա շուրջ պտտվող պատմությունները: Նկարը ինքը իրանով պիտի պատմություն թելադրի ու ամեն մեկին իրա համար հասկանալի: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի կին ա, հղի ա, տղամարդ ա, նկարիչն ա... վայելեք իրա գեղեցկությունը: Մանրամասները մասնագետներին թող մնան: Սենց էլի:


Հենց արվեստի գաղտնիքը երևի դրանում ա, Լիզա ջան, որ բացի էդ ակնթարթային վայելքից լրացուցիչ քննարկումների, «տեքստից» դուրս այլ ենթատեքստերի որոնումների, այլ ճշմարտությունների որոնումների տեղ ա թողնում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Հենց արվեստի գաղտնիքը երևի դրանում ա, Լիզա ջան, որ բացի էդ ակնթարթային վայելքից լրացուցիչ քննարկումների, «տեքստից» դուրս այլ ենթատեքստերի որոնումների, այլ ճշմարտությունների որոնումների տեղ ա թողնում:


Դեմ չեմ Շին, ես ինքս հենց ես նկարի համար լիքը կարդացել եմ։ Բայց ինքը դրանից իրա գեղեցկությունը չի փոխում։ Կամ եթե էսթետիկորեն հաճելի չի, իրա հետևում կանգնած անհայտ պատմությունը չպիտի գեղեցկացնի։ Ոնց որ համոզես ինքդ քեզ։ 1+1 կինոյում, որ համոզում ա նկարի համար…այ էդ սկզբունքով էն ինչը արժեք չունի, արեժեք ա ստանում, որովհետև տենց են ասել։ Հ.Գ. չնայած կինոյի նկարը հավեսն ա։ Հ.Գ.Գ. Հուսով եմ տեսել ես։

----------


## Շինարար

> Դեմ չեմ Շին, ես ինքս հենց ես նկարի համար լիքը կարդացել եմ։ Բայց ինքը դրանից իրա գեղեցկությունը չի փոխում։ Կամ եթե էսթետիկորեն հաճելի չի, իրա հետևում կանգնած անհայտ պատմությունը չպիտի գեղեցկացնի։ Ոնց որ համոզես ինքդ քեզ։ 1+1 կինոյում, որ համոզում ա նկարի համար…այ էդ սկզբունքով էն ինչը արժեք չունի, արեժեք ա ստանում, որովհետև տենց են ասել։ Հ.Գ. չնայած կինոյի նկարը հավեսն ա։ Հ.Գ.Գ. Հուսով եմ տեսել ես։


Չեմ տեսել, բայց ես քեզ չեմ էլ ուզւոմ համոզել, ուղղակի պահի տակ մտքովս անցավ, որ գուցե էդ ա պատճառը, բայց նկարում պատկերվածը պարտադիր չի, որ սիրուն լինի ախր, մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում՝ գեղեցկություն ասելով նկարի դեպքում ինչ նկատի ունես՝ որպես կի՞ն գեղեցիկ լինի, թե՞ ոնց:

----------

